# 2002 diesel producing grey smoke



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all, any suggestions on this?

Firstly what works:
it starts first time every time even in cold
it still pulls like a train,even with 1.8 tonnes behind it
it emits small puffs of black smoke under hard acceleration as a DDi does
it just passed it's uk emissions test

now the problem:
it regularly under medium to hard acceleration produces a large cloud of grey smoke, which can be so bad so to obscure the view out of the rear window. If the car is driven at high revs for a while and then normally the problem goes away, until it has been in slow traffic or turn off for a while.

So any suggestions, turbo sounds the same as always, can't find oil around intercooler, air filter was replaced 2 months ago (problem has been getting worse over last 4 months).

I'm stumped, oh it's done 80,000 miles, never had any issues up to now.

Come on xty gods.....do your thing !


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Well after living with my grey smoke for a few months and getting increasing numbers of drivers flashing me the grey smoke became more and more black.

SO, having visiosn of the turbo having given up or an injector over fuelling I took it to a local garage who said they could not communicate with the ECU so they would be using guess work to fix....but pointed at the EGR valve (I hadnt been able to locate it) and sid thats where they would start.

I took the cover off the valve and carefully removed the position sensor to find the valve was stuck solid, impossible to move it was so carbonised up.

Several liberal sprayings of clutxh and brake cleaner it started to move again and after 15 mins of spray & compress treatment it was back to normal, springing back into place.

Re assembled the unit, re fitted the battery cable (removed it at the start). Fired up my xty and took it for a run.

Now I just get the slightest puff of black smoke under heavy acceleration and clean the rest of the time.


----------

